# Tattoo work



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Some of you guys on here know i do tattoo work and have seen some of my pictures.Im working at a licensed tattoo shop in Pensacola and will offer discounted prices to forum members.Just hit me up on my cell for an appointment.Photos can be seen on my [email protected]
850 377 8297


----------

